# SD Veloswamp Time again



## JaeP (Mar 12, 2002)

This is the 2nd Sandy Eggo veloswap this year. It's on Halloween!


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

same day as Storm the Beach CX in O'Side


----------

